# PNG Snakebite Documentary



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

David Williams stopped by on the SHHS Website to plug this ABC News documentary



*Hi all, *

*ABC Television in Australia have screened a documentary about some of the work I do in Papua New Guinea, and the film is now available online for FREE download at: *

*Foreign Correspondent - 19/02/2008: PNG Snakes - Dangerous Liaisons *

*The film investigates the high cost of antivenom in PNG, and uncovers the first evidence that unscrupulous pharmaceutical firms are illegally importing and selling Indian (Haffkine) polyvalent antivenom - which they falsely claim will work against venoms from PNG snakes. *

*The immediate aftermath of my recent Papuan taipan bite is also featured in this film and is a good example of the fact that no matter how much experience you may have, mistakes can be potentially lethal. *

*Cheers *


*David *


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats ideal, nice one mate


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

what a fascinating video. one that definitely makes you think about the consequences you could be facing when getting into keeping hots, which i am at the moment!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

scary stuff, good video


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

fantastic video!


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Am I being a moron?? Can't figure out how to download it!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

If you are, then I'm one too...............:mf_dribble:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

couldnt see the video but the transcrip and the info was very interesting.

jay


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

at the bottom of the page click win broadband

shame my wireless internet is so slow!!!!!

bloody aol


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

dannylatics said:


> at the bottom of the page click win broadband


 
You legend, cheers mate!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Great video, confirms my choice not to keep DWAs though.

to all please be careful when handling your :snake:. you may house them but they are far from pets!

dont want to here of any deaths to forum members, or anyone!


----------

